# Basin Washers



## topcat100 (Aug 20, 2008)

Need to replace the washers under the screws that hold my round basin to the worktop.
What are they made of and where can I source some?
Thanks
topcat100


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sink*

Is it the kitchen one?

Russell


----------



## topcat100 (Aug 20, 2008)

Thats right


----------

